# Beretta 90 Two



## Shipwreck

What does everyone think about this new Beretta that will be coming out soon?


----------



## Brandon_Lutz

I like the looks of it. I hope there will be a .40 caliber version as well. Does anyone know if it will take the standard 92 mag?


----------



## Shipwreck

There really has been very little released about this gun, so no one knows. I would imagine that it would. Seems that they are making the slide look kinda like the PX4 - And, I heard that the Vertec was going to be discontinued - It seems that you now have the option of putting either a similiar grip angle to the Vertec, or the traditional grip angle. I think a lot of Beretta purists are gonna get angry if they discontinue the standard Beretta 92/96 completely and only sell this one. We'll see...


----------



## shep854

It will take some getting used to, to look at. But then, I thought the M9 was the ugliest gun under the sun when it first replaced the M1911A1...

Is it going to be the latest military incarnation of the M9?


----------



## Shipwreck

No, I'll see if I can dig up a pic of the MP - it looks more like the standard Beretta, but with a Vertec rail (but with the old style grip).


----------



## Shipwreck

Here - There is an auction of one with a pic of the new M9A1:

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=42981404


----------



## shep854

Thanks; I remember discussion on the Beretta Forum about which would be the "real" M9A1, the pistol pictured or the 90Two. The Marines issued a contract for the pictured M9A1, but there were vibes that the 990Two would get the Army nod due to its modular grip.


----------



## Brandon_Lutz

shep854 said:


> Thanks; I remember discussion on the Beretta Forum about which would be the "real" M9A1, the pistol pictured or the 90Two. The Marines issued a contract for the pictured M9A1, but there were vibes that the 990Two would get the Army nod due to its modular grip.


990Two? Anyone have specs or information about that particular gun?


----------



## Shipwreck

Brandon_Lutz said:


> shep854 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks; I remember discussion on the Beretta Forum about which would be the "real" M9A1, the pistol pictured or the 90Two. The Marines issued a contract for the pictured M9A1, but there were vibes that the 990Two would get the Army nod due to its modular grip.
> 
> 
> 
> 990Two? Anyone have specs or information about that particular gun?
Click to expand...

It is the 90 Two - and all that is known is what is pictures above in the 1st post of this thread... (go up)


----------



## Brandon_Lutz

Shipwreck said:


> Brandon_Lutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shep854 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks; I remember discussion on the Beretta Forum about which would be the "real" M9A1, the pistol pictured or the 90Two. The Marines issued a contract for the pictured M9A1, but there were vibes that the 990Two would get the Army nod due to its modular grip.
> 
> 
> 
> 990Two? Anyone have specs or information about that particular gun?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is the 90 Two - and all that is known is what is pictures above in the 1st post of this thread... (go up)
Click to expand...

Ahh, see when he said 990Two, I thought there was a different model from the 90 Two. Didnt stop to think it was a typo :lol:


----------



## shep854

990Two=typo...Ahh, humble pie. It doesn't taste like much, but it's _sooo_ nutritious.  :lol:


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, in 100 years, maybe there will be a 990Two


----------



## Berettadeprived

Here is another pic of the 90Two form

http://www.berettaweb.com/








[/URL][/img]


----------



## Brandon_Lutz

That picture makes me like it even more. Would be nice to have stainless version in .40 Caliber. Alas Beretta, you have abandoned the INOX finish


----------



## Brandon_Lutz

Just found more info at: http://www.90-two.com

My favorite part:

The Beretta 90two is available in both the traditional single/double action and in the double-action-only version. All feature new higher capacity magazines in the 9mm x 19 Parabellum (Luger) and *.40 S&W calibers*.

Yes!!! I'll take two please:-D


----------



## Berettadeprived

Got this from Beretta USA on email in reply to a question I asked of the discontinuation of the Inox guns.


The 92FS and 96FS Inox pistols were discontinued for 2006. The 92FS pistol is being continued as both the 92 and M9 pistol in the black Bruniton finish. The .40 cal. 96FS Bruniton has been discontinued. There will be a new polymer frame and steel slide version of the .40 cal. pistol in the Bruniton finish coming very soon. We believe it will be called the "90-TWO" pistol. Decisions to continue and drop certain pistol models are made by Beretta Italy, Beretta USA's parent company. 

I hope this information is helpful. If you have follow up questions or need further assistance with this issue, please update this incident.

Best regards,

Beretta Customer Support


----------



## Shipwreck

Berettadeprived said:


> Got this from Beretta USA on email in reply to a question I asked of the discontinuation of the Inox guns.
> 
> The 92FS and 96FS Inox pistols were discontinued for 2006. The 92FS pistol is being continued as both the 92 and M9 pistol in the black Bruniton finish. The .40 cal. 96FS Bruniton has been discontinued. There will be a new polymer frame and steel slide version of the .40 cal. pistol in the Bruniton finish coming very soon. We believe it will be called the "90-TWO" pistol. Decisions to continue and drop certain pistol models are made by Beretta Italy, Beretta USA's parent company.
> 
> I hope this information is helpful. If you have follow up questions or need further assistance with this issue, please update this incident.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Beretta Customer Support


That is really a stupid decision on their part - I can see selling both the new design and old - but I believe they will hurt their sales by doing this.


----------



## Shipwreck

Here are a few more pics of the new Beretta coming out - I gotta say, I really do not like the looks. I doubt I would ever buy one...










[IMGhttp://bb.clickatus.com/vfzzj.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## shep854

Y'think maybe there's a _Star Gate: SG-2_ fan in Beretta's design department? 8)


----------



## Shipwreck

I guess. I really don't dig the PX 4 slide - Now this Beretta is having the same look on the sides of the slide...


----------



## Shipwreck

1 more... Gun is just too "busy" looking to me...


----------



## 2400

Shipwreck said:


> What does everyone think about this new Beretta that will be coming out soon?


No thanks. :vom:


----------



## BTie

Those triangular things on the grip and the rear of the slide... there's just "too many forms" if you know what I mean. Good old 92 has much more clean lines and there's no BS "decoration" that has no purpose. 90Two just might be an improvement but... they should cut the BS away from it. :roll:


----------



## Sun_Devil

I'm sorry, but this gun is not for me. I LOVE my 92FS!!! This thing is too angular for my tastes. Call me old fashioned, but I believe curves are sexy and angles are for car salesmen! I think this style looks good on the Px4, but not here. The only thing that is comforting is that it will still kick other brands' butts! :lol:


----------



## Guest

I’m sorry guys, but that is one beautiful firearm. I don’t even currently own a full-size Beretta pistol, but I can tell you right now that if this thing has a good trigger on it, that will change very soon. I like it (if you hadn’t noticed).


----------



## Shipwreck

GunCastGuy said:


> I'm sorry guys, but that is one beautiful firearm. I don't even currently own a full-size Beretta pistol, but I can tell you right now that if this thing has a good trigger on it, that will change very soon. I like it (if you hadn't noticed).


Well, everyone has their own tastes. I won't make fun of that. But I think their regular design looks much better.


----------



## 96 Brigadier

Overall I like the form and shape, but I love my 96 Brigadier Inox. There is no comparison. The 92 and 96 look great but also have a look and feel of quality. This new gun looks like a plastic toy in some of those pics. I hate that.


----------



## logan85

The only thing I dislike about it are the grips.

However, it does have an accessory rail, and the .40 version holds one more round than the 96s. I think I might be getting one as soon as I have a chance. Been calling around to various gun shops, they all have said they cant get the old pistols, but their dealers list a 90two. They haven't said if they can be ordered yet, I think someone here said they would not be available until August? I shall just have to call around a little more to see if they can be ordered yet.

I really think I want a 90two type F .40. 

L J


----------



## Shipwreck

They are out now I believe. Not sure if only in 9mm or .40 cal for now. But on the Beretta forum, a few people reporting finding some at gun shows in the past week. 

The prices on them are high because it is BRAND new. Let the prices settle a bit for a few months.


----------



## logan85

Shipwreck said:


> They are out now I believe. Not sure if only in 9mm or .40 cal for now. But on the Beretta forum, a few people reporting finding some at gun shows in the past week.
> 
> The prices on them are high because it is BRAND new. Let the prices settle a bit for a few months.


After a call to Beretta's customer support a few minutes ago, apparently the new 90-two's will not be available to dealers until the 15th.

L J


----------



## Shipwreck

There are people on the Beretta forum who already have them - they have posted pics - Only the 9mm is available now. So, they are out there - That rep from beretta must not be aware of it.


----------



## logan85

Yeah, either that or the fact that I indicated I wanted a .40, but didn't ask about the .40 90-two specifically, so perhaps the .40s will be avaible on the 15th. Sure cant wait to find one, every gun shop has said they cant get 'em yet. . .

L J


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, when U get it, post pics 

I had a regular 92 for 8 years, but sold it back iN Feb to get an HK - I liked the Beretta, I just wanted something new. Quite often, because of my wife, if I want another gun, I have to sell one (unfortunately)


----------



## spacedoggy

If it shoots as nice as it looks I want one.


----------



## Method

Looks cool. Reminds me alot of the PX4 though, which is not necessarily a bad thing. I like the option of the de-cocker though, which Beretta's don't have correct? :?


----------



## Shipwreck

Method said:


> Looks cool. Reminds me alot of the PX4 though, which is not necessarily a bad thing. I like the option of the de-cocker though, which Beretta's don't have correct? :?


There is a version w/o the decocker, but the majority of the guns have a safety/decocker. Some die hard fans don't like the safety - they want it ONLY to decock. So, there is a modification to the gun. Lot of people doing that to their PX4s.

Personally, when I had my 92FS, I liked that it had a safety AND decocker. I hear why some people want it ONLY to decock, but I never once had the gun be on safety by ACCIDENT. So, I don't really care to convert it to the "G" type (the version w/ the decocker only).


----------



## Charlie

I'm not a Beretta person (yet) but it looks good. I think I'll have to get one right after I get an HK Tactical. Only thing in my way is MONEY.


----------



## boro62

these are actually on sale to the public now, still a bit rare, but they r out there. There r a few members on berettaforum.net who have them. I might get one eventually, but thats still further down the line.


----------



## DennyCrane

I wish Beretta would use a better finish than their Bruniton. In my experience, it never seems to hold up to see - it wears very easily.


----------



## Shipwreck

boro62 said:


> these are actually on sale to the public now, still a bit rare, but they r out there. There r a few members on berettaforum.net who have them. I might get one eventually, but thats still further down the line.


Well, the prices will probably come down after they are out for a while. Like the M&P when it first came out - they want an arm and a leg for the thing.


----------



## -gunut-

I love the looks of it!


----------



## scoop

I really like the 90 2.I really like my 92FS.I like the big open trigger gaurd of the 90-2 and the forward mounting rail.I kinda like the layered look of the gun.remindes me of industrial steel plates in various geometric sizes layered upon the post modern canvas of a machine world!Beretta with a smatering of kraftwerk!~"SIGFRID! s :shock: end in Z robots you doomkauf"


----------



## DennyCrane

Well, time will tell if they are as popular as the original 92s...

Beretta has done a crappy job on marketing their PX4 - I have heard that they ahve not been providing samples to any of the vendors - in order to come up with sights, holsters, etc.


----------



## Shipwreck

Well, I'm still waiting to get my free gun, but does anyone here have one of these yet?


----------



## MaStA

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I'm still waiting to get my free gun, but does anyone here have one of these yet?


I'm glad I have a few more months before I buy the 90-two or the Px4. I'm really looking for more opinions on both of them. The Px4 has been around a bit longer than the 90-two and it has great comments. The 90-two is still getting its name out there I think. I need to find out which fits me best and will be a better first gun. I might just end up with both after I buy the first one...I hear guns continue to appear "magically" after the first one is bought.

Jared


----------

